# PORTER-CABLE 7403 dust shroud



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find one? I have searched the web but no luck.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Does anyone know where I can find one? I have searched the web but no luck.


We've got a 7403 and one of the earlier models, 403(?), and we had to stop using them on LBP jobs when the OSHA Lead regs came out. Occasionally, I've also tried to find a shroud, with no luck. The depth gauge and offset (when grinding claps), make a shroud problematic. I think making your own may be about the only way. I've though about starting with one for an angle grinder or disc sander and seeing if it could be modified.

It's too bad, it's a handy tool in some situations. My guess is that there aren't enough of them in use to create a sufficient market for a manufacturer.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought as much. Shame its one of the best paint removal tools I have. Starting an rep job today and it looks like hand scrapers, festools and mirka will have to do the job.


----------

